# Can't tell if fledgling is injured



## Trulytessa (Mar 28, 2008)

A couple of days ago I came across a young pigeon. My first instinct was that he was injured, as he had puffed feathers and wasn't moving around much. After watching him for half an hour, I noticed his mother approach him and feed him. He was in a busy pedestrian area where people were threatening to kick him and unleased dogs were abundant, so I moved him up a level to a concourse (free of dogs and relatively free of pedestrians) which happened to be much closer to his mother's nest.

I've been keeping a watchful eye on him, making sure the building management knows to give him space, etc. And every 18 hours or so I notice him back on the ground level and so move him up to the higher level where it's much safer. He's clearly trying to fly, but not succeeding.

Today I noticed his sibling who appears to be about the same age (maybe a day or two older) but is much closer to being able to fly. I've seen him fly short heights successfully and make it almost all the way up to his nest from that concourse level I mentioned earlier.

Here's my question. I'm wondering if the younger of the two is sick or injured. Both of his wings sit in a lower position than his sibling's. They look the way I'd expect a broken wing to look, just resting a bit lower than the norm. Is it normal for a fledgling to have "looser" wings than a bird with slightly stronger wing muscles (like his older sibling)? I don't want to take this guy away from the protective care of his mom -- she's looking after him really well. But at the same time I don't want him to suffer a slow painful death because no one has noticed that he needs help. I have personally seen him get wacked by mindless people who opened doors right into him, and it wouldn't surprise me if other perils have come his way.

Can anyone offer any advice?

Many thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Personally, I would go pick him up. It just doesn't sound right to me. Where are you located?


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

other people who are far more knowledgeable will come by soon,

But next time you move him to the safer place, you can feel his wings, and look underneath to make sure.

Can you see his poos? what do they look like?
Also look into his mouth to make sure there is no cheesy yellowish stuff.

momma bird won't abandon him just because you touched him, so don't worry about that.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for your concern over this youngster.

That youngster needs help, if it is sick or not it is in harms way. Please do intervene.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

you might be able to take hiim out to momma bird for feedings in a cardboard box still.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It sounds like very shortly his parents won't be able to cope with him anymore and will give up on him. When their wings are hanging, it's a bad sign. Please go ahead and get him into a box and then we'll start trying to figure out what to do.

Pidgey


----------



## Trulytessa (Mar 28, 2008)

Charis said:


> Personally, I would go pick him up. It just doesn't sound right to me. Where are you located?


I'm in Toronto, Canada. I know the Toronto Humane Society takes in injured wildlife. I was considering taking him there when I noticed his mother show up.

Some googling indicates there is also the Toronto Wildlife Centre nearby, where they explicitly do rehabilitation. I'd have to call them before bringing this little guy to them, as obviously they have to be selective about which cases they take in.

I'll check his wings, etc, later tonight. I presume I should gently open his wings and will find it obvious if anything seems amiss?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They'd probably put him down.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Trulytessa said:


> I'm in Toronto, Canada. I know the Toronto Humane Society takes in injured wildlife. I was considering taking him there when I noticed his mother show up.


You'd want to check first because many don't take pigeons. 

I think we do have members in Toronto but I don't know who. Perhaps others will know of a member that can help you. In the mean time, could you go get the pigeon?


----------



## Trulytessa (Mar 28, 2008)

Charis said:


> You'd want to check first because many don't take pigeons.
> 
> I think we do have members in Toronto but I don't know who. Perhaps others will know of a member that can help you. In the mean time, could you go get the pigeon?


I'm going to check on him shortly, but I'm going to reserve bringing him inside as a last resort. I'm immuno-compromised, and don't want to jeopardize my own health by having him inside at this point. I know pigeons aren't generally vectors of disease (though this little guy may be sick). However I'm vulnerable to bugs that wouldn't affect most people.

BTW, I won't take him anywhere that simply has a policy to put birds like him down. If anyone knows someone in Toronto who can lend a hand, please do pipe in.

Thanks all, I'm really amazed how quickly you've all jumped in to respond!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have emailed 2 members and I am hoping they will respond but I don't know them personally or what they are up to this evening.
If anyone else has ideas, they would be welcome.

If the bird is sick or injured, he/she needs to be kept warm. It would be highly unlikely that this bird would have an illness that you could catch, but then I don't know your particular situation.


----------



## Trulytessa (Mar 28, 2008)

Charis, if it's any consolation, this little guy is in a very sheltered spot. It's no less sheltered than his nest, and he has the good sense to stay close to the wall. He's getting heat from the building by staying close to the wall, in fact there is a draft of air that vents out from a door that's not properly insulated. I'm keeping a close eye on him, and his parents are far from giving up on him. When I go out there to check on him, his mom comes down right after I leave. I've seen his dad fawn over him too. 

BTW, from pics I've seen online, I'd estimate him at 25-30 days, but I don't have experience in these matters!

Also, Charis, I've changed my profile so you can email me or PM me if/when you hear back from any of the people you contacted. Thanks again.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Trulytessa (Mar 28, 2008)

OK, just checked on Peggy. (My husband gave him this name even though I've already "decided" that he's a boy.) ;-)

I wasn't able to pick him up (without causing him more distress than I was prepared to inflict). It's dark anyway and I'll have a better chance of seeing inside his mouth tomorrow.

I did find that his wings aren't as droopy as I recalled. They do hang slightly lower than his sibling's when he's puffed up and sleeping (they don't drag on the ground at any time). But when he was agitated by me just now, he flapped his wings (and they didn't look asymmetric or painful when he does that), and then when he went back to rest, his wings looked normal (not droopy at all).

Also, his stools seem somewhat solid and dark, with some white. Can't be 100% sure those are "his" though.

I know this isn't a full 'exam', but it's all I can do tonight. Will try to gather more info in the morning. He's surrounded by his family tonight. His sibling is about 30 feet away, and his parents are even closer. Plus he has a deep dish of fresh water by his side, and I've seen him drink out of it.


----------



## Trulytessa (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, I went for my midnight rounds and decided that I didn't want to take a chance leaving Peggy outside. He was huddled up so tight to the wall that I couldn't see him at first. I'm sure you're all relieved to know I caved.  Sorry for being reluctant at first. I've never dealt with a juvenile pigeon before. (Sidebar: I did once rescue an adult pigeon from the center lane of busy traffic on a bridge, but that's another story for some other time.)

Anyway, I've got Peggy in a cat kennel, with a sheet overtop to give him some privacy. He has a deep bowl of water, and some untoasted sesame seeds in case he gets hungry. I'm not sure what else is pigeon appropriate in my house. I suppose unpopped popcorn is only appropriate for an adult. How about red lentils, flax seed, quick oats, ...? In the freezer I have frozen corn. Any of those appropriate for this roughly 25-day-old?

By morning I should have more info about his stools etc. And I'll be calling the Toronto Wildlife Centre.

Right now he's resting quietly.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Defrosted corn and peas would be great. He probably doesn't know how to eat on his own yet because he hasn't learned.
Thank you for going back to get him. At least I know he will be safe and warm. It would have bothered me all night, so thank you for his sake as well as mine.


----------



## Trulytessa (Mar 28, 2008)

*Update*

I spoke to the folks at the Toronto Wildlife Centre this morning, and based on my description of Peggy's situation, they suggested I bring him in. If they decide he's OK, they'll let me bring him back to release him. But if he needs help, they'll provide it. In that case he'll be raised with some peers and eventually released with them. Apparently in cases of young guys like him, they don't advise releasing him in his original location after he's better, as by then he has bonded with his new friends.

I'm worried about what must be going on in his mom & dad's minds right now. I'm going to go down and check on his sibling quickly, and then I'm heading off with Peggy for the Wildlife Centre.

I thought you'd all be relieved to know he's getting the help he seems to need!

Thanks again for everything. I'll post another update once I know anything more.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you. That's good news.


----------

